# CryptnetUrlCache



## Katelynn7 (Dec 5, 2008)

What is this folder for? I went in with a hex editor and checked some of the files, and it looks like just web site BS, but they are all listed as "system" files. Thanks.


----------



## Sniper0269 (Sep 4, 2008)

I believe it stores digital certs of your system files. I will check.


----------



## Sniper0269 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok... so I was close. 

LINK:http://support.microsoft.com/kb/887196


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Certificate Revocation List (CRL) - Client's Cache


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/887196


----------



## Sniper0269 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow, I was corrected by the best. 
Thank you,


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

You were correct Sniper :smile:


----------



## Katelynn7 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Sniper0269 and Geekgirl! One more question if I may... is it ok to delete those files? Thanks.

P.S. Geekgirl... I would have thought that we would have gotten along pretty good, but I see we're already in an adversarial relationship with you being a Steelers fan, and me a Browns fan! lol :wave:


----------

